# Tow Boat US $99 special



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been working for Tow Boat US for a little while now as Destin's Primary Captain. A new owner has taken over the franchise in Destin, Panama City and Mexico beach. For anyone who had any bad experiences with the old owners we are going to fix any bad taste that has been left, we are really going be showing our presence this summer. To start things off right this year at next weeks boat show we are going to offer any new members $99 for unlimited towing, soft groundings, fuel delivery and jump starts. Anyone who has a boat can benefit from a towing membership, if you have any questions feel free too contact me and I will answer any questions that you may have or I will get you the answer to you. Tow Boat US will essentially insure you weather you are on your boat or or operating someone else's boat or jetski etc. This deal will be only available next weekend for the 14th 15th and 16th. Unlimited towing usually runs $149/ yr. However you do not need to go to the boat show to sign up. If you want to PM me your name and phone number I will call you during the boat show and sign you up over the phone if you are not going to the boat show. If you are planning on going we will have a booth there and I will answer any questions that you have at that time. We are looking forward to serving all members this year with anything that we can help with. 

Capt. Brett Wendel
850-259-3713


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Brett,

WOW!!! I don't think we here in Pensacola can complain about local service, but that's a GREAT offer!

Good for you for your salesmanship. I hope you deliver.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

My membership expired would I be able to get that price to start back up.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

The official special is for New members only however If you PM me your phone number I will call you directly and I will see what I can do for you. 

fishmaster Pm sent to you


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds interesting Capt., what kind of package are you offering for this discounted deal? Something I can take a look at on line? I only have this weekend to shop and I would like to make a decision tomorrow. Please let me know. Thanks!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

@!#!#[email protected]#$!#[email protected]#$ I just bought a new membership yesterday at full price.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a great deal...my membership expires in like 3 months. I would hate to go with the other company and be a new member over there. I know they must be putting on a deal as well, but I would like to stay with Tow Boat US.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

deal!! I'll call in a a few days brah


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

It is the Standard Nationwide unlimited Package at Boat US

the website describes the details



http://www.boatus.com/towing/


*Membership Includes:*











24/7 Dispatch to over 600 towboats in over 300 ports nationwide








Water towing, fuel delivery, jump starts & soft ungroundings








Towing service for all boats you own, borrow, or charter








Discounts on fuel and dockage at participating marinas








West Marine Rewards








The Boater's Advocate



As far as the distance covered goes I will come get you as far as I can. I figure that I have enough fuel to tow a reasonable size boat approximately 50 miles out back to port.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Deleted question...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

So this will be good for the Pensacola area or just the 3 you mentioned in the OP?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Sounds interesting Capt., what kind of package are you offering for this discounted deal? Something I can take a look at on line? I only have this weekend to shop and I would like to make a decision tomorrow. Please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


It is the Standard Nationwide unlimited Package at Boat US

the website describes the details


http://www.boatus.com/towing/


*Membership Includes:*











24/7 Dispatch to over 600 towboats in over 300 ports nationwide








Water towing, fuel delivery, jump starts & soft ungroundings








Towing service for all boats you own, borrow, or charter








Discounts on fuel and dockage at participating marinas








West Marine Rewards








The Boater's Advocate
I looked on the website and I take it that this is the package that your are referring to, correct? 










*Unlimited Saltwater*
*$149*
*per year*
*Most popular*


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes that is the one and yes it is good anywhere Destin, Pensacola, Tampa, The Keys, California, New Jersey anywhere Nationwide. The same membership that you get if you sign up online. We are just covering the difference to get our name and information that we are out there and start off right to hopefully a better boating season than the rainy last year.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just one more question...This appears to only pay 50% of the towing expences, (BoatUS Pays 50% on Home Dock Tows). I am a vacationer to the area and tow my boat to Perdido Key. I launch from my condo there...I break down in the gulf and have to be towed in to my dock. I have to pay 50% of the tow bill with my membership? Do I need the upgrade to pay 100%? "(*Why Choose $181 Unlimited Gold Towing?* – For those who want 100% of their towing bill paid for, no matter if the tow starts from drifting offshore, a soft ungrounding, from restricted use docks OR from your homedock to a repair facility, Unlimited Gold is the level to go with.)"
I just want to make sure I get the right plan, I do not like suprises on top of stress. Thanks!


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

here's my question?
Mobile coverage 25miles, pensacola 40 miles offshore, if I breakdown at petronius oil rig how much does it cost for me to get towed in, in my 24' cape horn back to perido pass?

ba


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bascially the Unlimited Gold is the upgrade that if you keep your boat in the water and show up and something is broken. you can schedule a tow to a local repair facility. If you are broken down offshore the regular unlimited towing will cover you.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!! Sounds like a plan to me. That pretty well answers all my questions Capt. I appreciate your time and answers. Don't take this the wrong way, I hope I never need to use your sevice....but if I do "You da man!" Thanks.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

How everything works is that if you are at the Broken down and call. Dispatch will contact the nearest local Tow boat US facility and they will head your way. The problem with the rigs is that they are so far out that most local boats do not have enough fuel to drive over 80 miles offshore and then tow you in without running out of fuel. That is why each location has a different coverage area, it is depending on the boats that they have. I can tow about 50 miles offshore with the fuel that our boats carry, you may be towed into mobile and then handed off to the Pensacola guy to get you back home. The Website has each locations coverage distance. If you are outside that coverage area you will have to pay to get to the 50 mile line for US here in Destin. Then I will come get you from there and the rest will be covered.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have boat u.s. Insurance for my boat. Does that mean that I'm not a new member. I have never had boat u.s. Towing membership other than what comes with the insurance package that would cover I think 3 miles. 

I'm interested in the package.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Chapman you will be a New Member Boat US insurance is different.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

bwendel07 said:


> How everything works is that if you are at the Broken down and call. Dispatch will contact the nearest local Tow boat US facility and they will head your way. The problem with the rigs is that they are so far out that most local boats do not have enough fuel to drive over 80 miles offshore and then tow you in without running out of fuel. That is why each location has a different coverage area, it is depending on the boats that they have. I can tow about 50 miles offshore with the fuel that our boats carry, you may be towed into mobile and then handed off to the Pensacola guy to get you back home. The Website has each locations coverage distance. If you are outside that coverage area you will have to pay to get to the 50 mile line for US here in Destin. Then I will come get you from there and the rest will be covered.


Not a problem for me unless unless my anchor don't hold and I start heading for Mexico, I usually don't go out over 20 miles from Perdido.
1 
*TowBoatUS Perdido Key*

Perdido Key, FL 
850- 453-3775 
*Services: *















































*Extended Service Area: *

40 Miles Offshore


----------



## chuck6927 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will sign up. Sent you a PM with my phone nr.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got it I Will call you next weekend.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have a package that covers charter boats, 6-pak charters, etc?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes I know there is a 6 pac package / charter but I do not know the rate and what I can do for you as far as a special. I will have to call to find out what kind of pricing i can get for that for you. It may be Monday before I can get an answer But I will Pm to get back to you as soon as I find an answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

cape horn 24 said:


> here's my question?
> Mobile coverage 25miles, pensacola 40 miles offshore, if I breakdown at petronius oil rig how much does it cost for me to get towed in, in my 24' cape horn back to perido pass?
> 
> ba


If your a Sea Tow member we will come all the way to the rigs and tow you back for FREE with no distance limit. We will tow you to your home dock or the repair facility of your choice. 
We will be at the show next weekend as well, if you have any questions please stop by or give us a call.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Mac1528 said:


> Just one more question...This appears to only pay 50% of the towing expences, (BoatUS Pays 50% on Home Dock Tows). I am a vacationer to the area and tow my boat to Perdido Key. I launch from my condo there...I break down in the gulf and have to be towed in to my dock. I have to pay 50% of the tow bill with my membership? Do I need the upgrade to pay 100%? "(*Why Choose $181 Unlimited Gold Towing?* – For those who want 100% of their towing bill paid for, no matter if the tow starts from drifting offshore, a soft ungrounding, from restricted use docks OR from your homedock to a repair facility, Unlimited Gold is the level to go with.)"
> I just want to make sure I get the right plan, I do not like suprises on top of stress. Thanks!



The Sea Tow Gold Card for 169.00 will be on sale for 149.00 at the show next week. It covers dock to dock tows for FREE. As well as FREE Towing, Battery Jumps, Covered Ungroundings, Fuel Drops and Prop Disentanglements, visit www.seatow.com or give us a call for more information

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Do you have a package that covers charter boats, 6-pak charters, etc?


We have a Commercial Card for 169.00 that will cover you. When you need the service you receive a reduced hourly rate of 100.00, in the local area I usually wave the hourly rate and service my local commercial members for FREE. Go to www.seatow.com or give us a call. I will be glad to answer any questions you may have.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If your a Sea Tow member we will come all the way to the rigs and tow you back for FREE with no distance limit. We will tow you to your home dock or the repair facility of your choice.
> We will be at the show next weekend as well, if you have any questions please stop by or give us a call.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> ...


 

Seems like you would have started your own thread rather than cut in on what is a great offer by the OP.................................... I need to renew my Tow Boat US Membership soon. I have had Great service the few times I needed them...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I sent you my info , you asked the expiration date , haven't heard back yet


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> Seems like you would have started your own thread rather than cut in on what is a great offer by the OP.................................... I need to renew my Tow Boat US Membership soon. I have had Great service the few times I needed them...


Your right, I apologize.

Capt John Ward
Seatow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishmaster Pm Replied to you.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is the member ship for the boat or the person?......lets say my wife bought the membership for 99, but she sometimes going out on the boat, but the boat breaks now on the day she is not on board is the boat still covered?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can put the membership in both your names and so both of you are covered on your boats. So yes both of you are covered. 
If a friend borrows your boat and neither of you are on board then not covered. If either of you are opperating a friends boat and you break down on their boat you are covered. The membership is for the people and not the boat.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok I get that, but I have a membership that goes out in a few months, but what if my wife buys one. She will be a new member. Is the boat still covered even tho she is not on the boat?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Charter pkg.*



bwendel07 said:


> Yes I know there is a 6 pac package / charter but I do not know the rate and what I can do for you as far as a special. I will have to call to find out what kind of pricing i can get for that for you. It may be Monday before I can get an answer But I will Pm to get back to you as soon as I find an answer.


Many thanks. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can put both you and you wife on the membership card that way you will both be covered together or separately.

If you have a boat and a jet ski and you both are out separately we will come get both of ya'll 

If your wife has never joined before then technically she will be a new member.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

All Pm's should have been replied to. For all that have given me your number I will call you this weekend and look forward to talking with you.

Capt. Brett Wendel

Any others feel free to call anytime this weekend to sign up.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If your a Sea Tow member we will come all the way to the rigs and tow you back for FREE with no distance limit. We will tow you to your home dock or the repair facility of your choice.
> We will be at the show next weekend as well, if you have any questions please stop by or give us a call.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> ...


Sorry to be a butt head on a Tow Boat US post but this is the very reason I have Sea Tow. You call they haul.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Did I need to call or is it to late for the deal


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Call Capt. Brett Wendel 850-259-3713 now and maybe he can still hook you up.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks calling now


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*Kayaks are covered too !!!*



Mac1528 said:


> Call Capt. Brett Wendel 850-259-3713 now and maybe he can still hook you up.




I just called and signed the boat and I up. 

The best thing is, "as we spoke" , is that I'm also covered if i am in a kayak as well... Thanks Capt. Brett Wendel

Kayakers sharpen up!!! This is a great deal.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey that's like a two-fer! Great news guys, I'm happy for ya!

Sent from my I knew a guy that beached a 31 Contender and then the tide went out. SeaTow charged $500+$100 per foot to pull them off the bar. Ripped the trim tabs off too. Me thinks the $160 per year is a much better deal.
using Tapatalk


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Boat US // Sea Tow I suggest that you also discuss with guys about offer to cover trailers as many have problems along side highway, at ramp mine cost a few bucks more, but like the old commercial Pay me Now or Pay me Later (Much More) got no dog in this, just an out side looking in 

Tin Can


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes we also offer that trailer coverage on flats, keys locked and jump starts as well those that it seemed applicable to i tried to talk to them about it. 

Thanks to everyone who I talked to this weekend and I hope that I will never have to see you under break down conditions. But if you need US we will be there.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks again Capt'n!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

